# All of those & myself who are over double nickels



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

Always said I was born in the first half of the last century. There must be others here that are close to that statement also...:thewave:


----------



## KIVALO (Nov 2, 2011)

Man! Too old for the young people thread, to young for the old people thread!


:laugher


----------



## davidpm (Oct 22, 2007)

Tut Tut, Pashaw.
Double nickle?
Just youngsters, children even.


----------



## garyguss (Oct 9, 2007)

3 score ! 2 weeks ago


----------



## centaursailor (Nov 7, 2010)

Going on the general maths rule, I should squeeze in at 1950.
Too soon for the pipe and slippers, well sumertime anyway.:laugher
Safe sailing


----------



## sawingknots (Feb 24, 2005)

if i wake up in the morning,its a very good day and its not necessarily the age entirely but the milage


----------



## wingNwing (Apr 28, 2008)

Ha! You have to get over the hill to see the view!

(Just barely made it into the second half of the last century)


----------



## HDChopper (Oct 17, 2010)

LOL i like to think of it as 25-25 

This year IIRC I'm 25-24


----------



## H and E (Sep 11, 2011)

I was born shortly before Pearl Harbor was attacked but in my older age I cannot remember it-along with other things.


----------



## christyleigh (Dec 17, 2001)

Boasun said:


> Always said I was born in the first half of the last century. :


 Ahhh..... yup, I made it into that time frame with 45 days to spare  Didn't start sailing until 35 years later though so I wasted more than half my life as a non-sailor


----------



## rikhall (Feb 7, 2008)

65 and loving it!

Rik


----------



## emoney (Jun 2, 2010)

Some of us are babes then.......ahem.

I bet the sixties were cool, I was just too young to know! Ha!


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

We have them down in the teens BUT most of us are 55 and above are oldest passed away this year at 93 and was able to keep racing till his final 4 months


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

Born the day Babe Ruth died. Thought I was going to be a really good baseball player until I started to play baseball. So you don't have to look it up, 63 last birthday.


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

What good things took place the years you guys were born? I often wonder this about 1975, the year I was born... Did anything great happen in 75? You should know, you're OLD! :laugher

And in the future, Happy Birthday guys and gals...


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

I celebrate my 39th B Day every July. This year will be its 19th anniversery


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

THIS is what I like about this place. Here, I'm not an old fart.


----------



## mgmhead (Jan 14, 2007)

LandLocked66c said:


> What good things took place the years you guys were born? I often wonder this about 1975, the year I was born... Did anything great happen in 75? You should know, you're OLD! :laugher
> 
> And in the future, Happy Birthday guys and gals...


Apparently absolutely nothing of any importance happened the year you were born....:laugher


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

I just did some research. As near as I can figure the only thing of even minor note that occured in 1975, other than the last chopper out of Saigon, was that Captain and Tennille released "Love Will Keep Us Together."

If that was the highlight of 1975, no wonder it has been blocked from everyone's memory


----------



## Dfok (Apr 11, 2010)

*I'm sure great things happened in '75*

just can't remember them.

As someone said ( can't remember who though) "If you remember the sixties you weren't there.......
Same for the 70's, 80's and so on. Not that this is a bad thing all the time.

(..... thank google, it was Robin Williams)


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

rikhall said:


> 65 and loving it!
> 
> Rik


Rik - you got me by 1 year. I have a letter from Service Canada sitting on my desk, telling me to get ready for CPP in six months. 

 I tell folks that I am not aging, I am maturing like a fine red wine; lay me down in a cool dark place, turn me ever 3 months, and keep my cork wet.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

with all the BS you subscribe to, wouldn't a mushroom be a better comparison than red wine?


----------



## carl762 (Jan 11, 2010)

> Did anything great happen in 75? You should know, you're OLD!


Guess I'm old. I was in Army and Vietnam War ended.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

1975---I got laid for the first time..I was a late bloomer at 21


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

chef2sail said:


> 1975---I got laid for the first time..I was a late bloomer at 21


ohforcryingoutloud.



(I'll just back quietly out of this thread...)


----------



## LarryandSusanMacDonald (Apr 3, 2005)

When I was a kid, the "F" word was Fart. And I got my mouth washed out for saying it and I didn't even know what it meant. And now I are a "Old Fart." 66. And Saltwater Suzi and I have lived aboard for almost 15 years - about a third of our married life. 
A few months ago, Suzi said to me, "Larry, I'm tired of pumping the toilet." So, in our dotage, we brought our home down the ICW and stopped at Velcro Beach, Florida. The boat will be going up for sale and we will be "swallowing the anchor." 
Besides, at our age, I fear that it is required by law that we retire and move to Florida. Stay tuned for further announcements regarding the sale of Kanau, (pronounced Ka-NAH-ou) our 1977 Morgan Out Island. 
P.S. The copious amounts of rum has finally mitigated the taste of the soap.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

LarryandSusanMacDonald said:


> A few months ago, Suzi said to me, "Larry, I'm tired of pumping the toilet." So, in our dotage, we brought our home down the ICW and stopped at Velcro Beach, Florida. The boat will be going up for sale and we will be "swallowing the anchor."


I thought she just meant she wanted an electric head installed.

<Got carded. Bouncer is none too gently pushing me out the door of this club. I still have ten years to go before I'm of age.>


----------



## rikhall (Feb 7, 2008)

jackdale said:


> I tell folks that I am not aging, I am maturing like a fine red wine;


I'm dreaming of a white Christmas, but if the white runs out I'll switch to red.

Rik


----------



## sawingknots (Feb 24, 2005)

"i'm old,grey bent and busted,all alone and i can't be trusted" but its been a good run and i wouldn't change a thing....well not much anyway


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

61 next month, but I feel like I'm only 60) This looks like a pretty good group to be a member of.


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

In 1975 I was a young Fireman, it wasn't until the 1980's that we were re-classified as Firefighters as proof of our complete lack of gender bias, you didn't have to be a man, just pass the physical agility part of the test.


----------



## Mark1948 (Jun 19, 2007)

Three years and the working world will pay my freight, I just hope it is enough for a set of new sails.


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

In 75 the Chef got laid! That is a classic post Chef! Way to go man!

Otherwise, 75 was nothing special it seems... Thanks for the laughs guys!


----------



## Midnightflyer (Dec 2, 2011)

My dad was born in 1898, I was born in 1943....Man.... the things we have seen in our lifetime! I'd like to start over knowing what I know now....


----------



## mgmhead (Jan 14, 2007)

chef2sail said:


> 1975---I got laid for the first time..I was a late bloomer at 21


Hopefully it wasn't the last........... :laugher:laugher


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Nope....grin


----------



## wingNwing (Apr 28, 2008)

LarryandSusanMacDonald said:


> When I was a kid, the "F" word was Fart. And I got my mouth washed out for saying it and I didn't even know what it meant. And now I are a "Old Fart." 66. And Saltwater Suzi and I have lived aboard for almost 15 years - about a third of our married life.
> A few months ago, Suzi said to me, "Larry, I'm tired of pumping the toilet." So, in our dotage, we brought our home down the ICW and stopped at Velcro Beach, Florida. The boat will be going up for sale and we will be "swallowing the anchor."
> Besides, at our age, I fear that it is required by law that we retire and move to Florida. Stay tuned for further announcements regarding the sale of Kanau, (pronounced Ka-NAH-ou) our 1977 Morgan Out Island.
> P.S. The copious amounts of rum has finally mitigated the taste of the soap.


Best wishes on becoming C.L.O.D.s* and finding a place to live on land that will be as rewarding as living afloat.

(*CLOD = Cruiser Living On Dirt)


----------



## RonRelyea (Nov 18, 2009)

*Used to be the white hair was premature .....*

that doesn't work any more at 61 ....

Larry ... just get one of those composting terlets ... no pumping required


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

Seeing how I just turned 31, with 40 years of experience of being 31, yesterday. Am wondering if anyone here have gained a tad more experience??


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

Any new Oldies but goodies here??


----------



## Dirtboy (Jul 13, 2009)

I turned 69 last week. Can't believe my luck in the health and fitness departments. I was never a "jock" as a youngster but the last 15 years of off-road riding changed that. I don't take any medicine and other than a little arthritis in the hands I'm good to go. 

I'm just amazed with my smart phone and can't wait to see what's next in the tech department.

Rap still eludes me for the most part but I do like a few of the "tunes?" I hear the young guys playing at work. I like rock and roll but getting tired of the same old songs.

Motorcycles are nine thousand percent better than when i first started riding in the 50's.  And I still ride daily. 

There was a time when at tattoo meant you were a bad ass. Those times are long gone. HA! No, I'm ink free (never was a bad ass.) lol

DB


----------



## H and E (Sep 11, 2011)

1975 was my first full year living in Texas and no boat. Still miss Lake Michigan-but not the long cold winters.


----------



## marianclaire (Feb 4, 2010)

55+ here. A year or so back I was locking thru the Deep Creek lock and had a conversation with another boater. Neither of us had a windlass but he stated his "windlass" was a MJ 57. Seeing my normal dumb look he explained. His name was Mike Jones and he was 57 yrs old. Last fall I upgraded to the DB 55 and hope to us the DB 65 some day.
1975: Sat in the dorm thru what I think was one of the last draft lotteries. Ended up 1-A #86. But Uncle Sam never called. Dan S/V Marian Claire


----------



## Lake Superior Sailor (Aug 23, 2011)

1975 -- Space mountain opens in disneyland,first televised kidney transplant,Bobby Fisher stripped of world chess title, Jimmy Hoffa disappears,and Saturday Night Live premieres! New car cost $4225.00 & gasoline $.44 per gallon . A Postage Stamp just $.13 each!--Dale


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

Yep, 1975 wasn't exactly a banner year! But my playmate was pretty top notch!

Jill DeVries - Oct. 1975 Playmate









And she's still looking pretty good...


----------



## rhr1956 (Dec 18, 2010)

1975...that was the year I bought a brand new car for the second time in my young life. A 1975 Chevrolet Monte Carlo Landau with opera windows and swivel bucket seats! My first brand new car I bought in 1973...a 1974 Nova SS. Back then inflation was so high, you could trade every year cause you would get nearly what you had paid the year before for your trade-in.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

Lake Superior Sailor said:


> 1975 -- Space mountain opens in disneyland,first televised kidney transplant,Bobby Fisher stripped of world chess title, Jimmy Hoffa disappears,and Saturday Night Live premieres! *New car cost $4225.00 & gasoline $.44 per gallon . A Postage Stamp just $.13 each!-*-Dale


And just how much were you earning?  Let's see, 1975, I think I was making about $7K as a senior computer operator at IBM - pretty good money back then, I drove a Porsche and had a 20' keelboat. Of course buying one of those $15K apartments or $27K tract houses was out of the question.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

Midnightflyer said:


> My dad was born in 1898, I was born in 1943....Man.... the things we have seen in our lifetime! *I'd like to start over knowing what I know now...*.


Songs and poems have been written to express that sentiment. Can you imagine the horror of being 15, having to hang around with 15 year olds and knowing what you know now?


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

LarryandSusanMacDonald said:


> When I was a kid, the "F" word was Fart. And I got my mouth washed out for saying it and I didn't even know what it meant. And now I are a "Old Fart." 66. And Saltwater Suzi and I have lived aboard for almost 15 years - about a third of our married life.
> A few months ago,* Suzi said to me, "Larry, I'm tired of pumping the toilet." So, in our dotage, we brought our home down the ICW and stopped at Velcro Beach, Florida. The boat will be going up for sale and we will be "swallowing the anchor." *
> Besides, at our age, I fear that it is required by law that we retire and move to Florida. Stay tuned for further announcements regarding the sale of Kanau, (pronounced Ka-NAH-ou) our 1977 Morgan Out Island.
> P.S. The copious amounts of rum has finally mitigated the taste of the soap.


Wouldn't it be cheaper and easier to just buy her an electric head?


----------

